# shrimp?



## anonrider12 (May 8, 2011)

Hi my name is nick. 
i have a 30gl tank w/ 4 red minor tetras, 5 red/blue columbian tetras, a flame dwarf gourami, and 2 cory cats... i really wanna get some ghost shrimp or something but im pretty sure ive reached the limits to stocking my tank... do shrimp take up alot of space, i know there good at cleaning plants and such. i just need some advice please:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Shrimp don't add much to the bioload of the tank. However .... with your stocking .... they will wind up being lunchmeat. Sry.

If the tank is heavily planted, they may last longer but would just be a matter of time.


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

I have Ghosts in with Tiger Barbs and Gouramis - no issues. They do like nooks and crannies to hide in.


----------



## anonrider12 (May 8, 2011)

would the shrimp become meals for my rope fish? i mean i kinda would like them to just because ive read they like stuff like that.... and my 30gl isnt that heavily planted tank but im starting to work on that slowly but surely


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The shrimp will become snack food, I'm sorry to say. They're the most docile and lowest bioload of all the tank critters I can think of, but as a result they end up being the lowest on the food chain as well. I've kept RCS in with a large angel and danios, but they definitely needed lots of hiding spots during the day.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

yea, those shrimp probably will be eaten. you could try some amano shrimp.. those are a lot larger and none of my tetras, gouramis, black ghost knife eat them so far. they decimated some ghost shrimp i put in there though.


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

You Could try it, I have 2 ghost 3 amano shrimp in a community tank, with corys a guarami and the red blue tetras with no casualties. My beta devestated my rcs population. I found when I buy ghost shrimp (feeders for my cichlids) they are pretty big and cheap, the ghost shrimp at petsmart are $0.33


----------



## anonrider12 (May 8, 2011)

How much are amano shrimp? i really wanna just get some ghost shrimp just to try to feed my rope fish... i have 2 rope fish now...


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

At the store I go to in seattle they are $2.99 but it really depends where you live


----------



## anonrider12 (May 8, 2011)

i live right out of St.louis, MO, and ive literally never seen any amano shrimp... and i dont wanna pay like how ever much extra on shipping charges for a few bucks worth of shrimp.. is there like an amano shrimp season wich fish stores might get more than other times of the year??


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

If you go to "Freshwater Fish and Plants For Sale, Swap, and Wanted" on this forum you'll find a couple of members who sell shrimp mail order. You'll have to decide how much you want to pay.

DLH


----------

